# Weekend Warrior Auctioning Off Everything.



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you got some change laying around, you might get a good deal..

Article:
Weekend Warrior Trailers Inc. will be auctioning off $2 million in vehicle inventory and equipment next week.

According to CMA Business Credit Services, the auction will take place Oct. 29-30 and Nov. 1 in Perris and Riverside, Calif. The company said that participants wishing to purchase auctioned items may bid onsite or online. Details are available at cmauctions.

Two complete manufacturing facilities will be auctioned off along with 50-plus brand-new coaches, fabrication machines, hand tools, replacement parts and other equipment.

The schedule is as follows:

Oct. 29: Manufacturing assets at Riverside location beginning at 10 a.m. (West Coast time)

Oct. 30: Manufacturing assets at Perris location beginning at 10 a.m.

Nov. 1: All trailers, coaches and trucks at Perris location beginning at noon

Weekend Warrior, which is credited with spearheading the RV industry's toy hauler boom, permanently ceased operations in August after beginning to phase out production in June.

At the time, founder and President Mark Warmoth told RVBusiness that "it's a voluntary deal, but Warrior is going all the way down. We are liquidating the company."

Bunch of pick ups too.
(8) 2008 Ford F450 Crew Cab, 4x4 Diesel Dullies
2007 Chevy C5500 Dura Max, Diesel, VIN-5232 Miles-62
2004 Ford F-350 Super Duty VIN-0222 Flat Bed Pick Up Truck
2006 Chevy 3500 Vin-2188 Lic-8A58669 Dully Miles-33463
2004 Chevy 3500 Vin-3748 Lic-7H98673 Dully Miles-71379
2002 Chevy 3500 Vin-8390 Lic-6D46098 Miles-68239 Dully
2000 Chevy 3500 Vin-1454 Lic-6D46098 Miles-110742 Dully
2000 Ford F350 Vin-4629 Dully Miles-81121
1997 Ford F350 1FTJX35FIVEA19245 Lic-8J88997 Dully

Copy and pasted.. poor person couldnt spell dually.

RV inventory:
2008 Ragen Wide Body FSC2800 28' Pull Trailer 4148 3 0 7 to 8 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Ragen Wide Body FSC2800 28' Pull Trailer 4144 3 0 7 to 8 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Ragen Wide Body FSC2800 28' Pull Trailer 4150 3 0 7 to 8 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Ragen Wide Body FSC2800 28' Pull Trailer 4153 3 0 7 to 8 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Ragen Wide Body FSC2800 28' Pull Trailer 4152 3 0 7 to 8 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Ragen Wide Body FSC2800 28' Pull Trailer 4149 3 0 7 to 8 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Ragen Wide Body FSC2800 28' Pull Trailer 4142 3 0 7 to 8 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Ragen FA3405 34' 5Th Wheel 4138 2 1 10 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Ragen FA3405 34' 5Th Wheel 4140 2 1 10 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Ragen FA3405 34' 5Th Wheel 4137 2 1 10 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27890 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27892 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27886 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27889 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27894 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27895 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27897 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27896 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27898 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27899 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27901 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27902 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27903 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27904 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior Super Lite FS2300 23' Pull Trailer 27905 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior RKD3805 38' 5Th Wheel 27573 3 2 10 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior RKD3805 38' 5Th Wheel 27574 3 2 10 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior RKD3805 38' 5Th Wheel 27582 3 2 10 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior RKD3805 38' 5Th Wheel 27579 3 2 10 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior RKD3805 38' 5Th Wheel 27580 3 2 10 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior RKD3805 38' 5Th Wheel 27581 3 2 10 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior RKD3805 38' 5Th Wheel 27575 3 2 10 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Weekend Warrior RWS3400 34' Motor Home 27141 1 2 7 C-Class
2008 Weekend Warrior RWS3400 34' Motor Home 27139 1 2 7 C-Class
2008 Weekend Warrior RWS3400 34' Motor Home 27140 1 2 7 C-Class
2008 Ragen XFB2100 21' Trailer 4112 2 0 8 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 11' Cargo
2008 Ragen BH3605 36' 5Th Wheel 3936 3 2 10 Toy Hauler with 12' Cargo
2008 Ragen FX1800 18' Pull Trailer 4063 2 0 4 Toy Hauler 1/2 Ton Towable with 10' Cargo

Go to CMA Auctions.com for info


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

-CC


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, how sad. I saw pictures of National RV's liquidation last year and couldn't help but feel bad for the people who made their livelihood using that equipment. Bummer. And to think that WW was the innovator if not inventor of this super popular class of RV. If they can go down....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

California Jim said:


> Wow, how sad. I saw pictures of National RV's liquidation last year and couldn't help but feel bad for the people who made their livelihood using that equipment. Bummer. And to think that WW was the innovator if not inventor of this super popular class of RV. If they can go down....


Its not a matter of IF they go down... There gone. I agree very sad.

Carey


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Its not a matter of IF they go down... There gone. I agree very sad.


I was referring to the old saying that "if they can go down then anybody can", with an illusion to Keystone/Outback.


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Their loss is someone else's gain. It is the same with our current housing market............especially here in California. I agree that it is a bummer though.


----------

